# Making rhinestone transfers



## rick4897 (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok I have the vinly express qe60 from sign warehouse, I need to know where can I get some software to cut rhinestone templates. Just starting out and dont really have that much money, can any one help.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

rick4897 said:


> Ok I have the vinly express qe60 from sign warehouse, I need to know where can I get some software to cut rhinestone templates. Just starting out and dont really have that much money, can any one help.


Do you own CorelDraw X3, X4, or X5. If so then purchase the rStones macro. It is only $50 and if you have any trouble learning to use the software I will show you how to use it. 

There is nothing that the expensive rhinestone programs do that can't be done using rStones.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

SickPuppy said:


> There is nothing that the expensive rhinestone programs do that can't be done using rStones.


Not true but I don't want to toe the sp line. You really need to have used those "expensive" programs before making a bold statement like that.


----------



## dakotasden (Aug 21, 2008)

I worked by way up thru the cheaper ones to the ve-lxi master pro 10 with the rhinestone module and it is much easier to work with.


----------



## mesewsatx (Aug 4, 2007)

Actually if you know how to use Corel then rstones will do exactly what you need. I've found that getting the artwork right is the most important thing.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

DivineBling said:


> Not true but I don't want to toe the sp line. You really need to have used those "expensive" programs before making a bold statement like that.


I have watched all the demo and tutorials and I did not see anything that I cant create in rStones. The more expensive programs may make things a little easier but they do not do anything that I cant get done using rStones.

I offer this challenge to anyone using any rhinestone program. Record a demo of you creating a rhinestone design and post it along with the clipart file it was created from. I will record a demo of me creating the same design using the same clipart using rStones. 

This will show the process and the time required to create the design using both programs and will allow a detailed comparison of the programs


----------



## rick4897 (Mar 15, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> Not true but I don't want to toe the sp line. You really need to have used those "expensive" programs before making a bold statement like that.


 
Ok since you stated that then what software do you use and whrer did you get it and were can I get the software.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

SickPuppy said:


> I have watched all the demo and tutorials and I did not see anything that I cant create in rStones. The more expensive programs may make things a little easier but they do not do anything that I cant get done using rStones.


Okay, now you're saying something different. Yes, you can achieve the same end result from rStones, plain old CorelDraw, wpc, DAS, OOBling, etc. However, the steps it takes to get there vary from program to program. I haven't used the DAS system, but I've used just about everything else and there is a big difference in some of the features. 

I don't want to start an argument and I don't want to tread in sp because I sell one of the programs, but I don't think you've used all of the programs out there. You made a very bold and conclusive statement when you don't really know for sure.

I'm going to leave it at that because I don't want to get into a grey area with sp.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Rick, lol, you have hit on a hot topic here. There are a lot of different rhinestone softwares/systems and a lot of different opinions on which is the best.

I don't know how much help I personally can be, because I have DAS and it's the only program I have ever tried. I like it, but I'm not at a good place to make a comparison between it and others.

However, I did want to point you to the stickied topic at the beginning of this forum. You'll find more information than you ever wanted right there. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html

Good luck!


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

My recommendation to anyone that wants to make rhinestone designs is to purchase rStones. If you decide later that rhinestoning is not for you then it only cost you $50. If you like making rhinestone designs you can always upgrade to a more expensive program.

Pay close attention to the forum members making software recommendations some of them sell various rhinestone programs and might be a little biased in their opinions. 

I have no affiliation with rStones or WinPCSign Pro. I do not sell rhinestone software and I do not receive any compensation for my endorsement of rStones. I do not receive compensation for the rStone or WinPCSign Pro demos that I create.

I have noticed one common factor that all of the expensive rhinestone programs share and that is none of them offer a trial version of the software.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I would choose an inexpensive program to begin with to see if you really want to do stoning.. I started with FuntimeDeluxe and learned it. I also purchased rStone and had to purchase CorelDraw to be able to use it.. I tried it for a while and decided I liked my Funtime more, so went back to using that. I just purchased OOBling, what I have seen so far I do like it.. but still have a lot to learn about it. I especially like the pre-stoned fonts.. all I have to do is type in what I want, adjust the sizing and bam, all stoned. I also do a lot of vinyl graphic work, lettering race cars and such.. I've used this program for doing that.. . I am totally pleased.. we are doing an install job today on a race car that was created with this program... so some programs do have a lot more to offer, especially if you do not limit yourself to just doing stoning. 

I looked at all the recommendations made from members here.. from the ones that use and or sell a program. I have not found any of them to be biased.. they just tell what their programs offer and give help to people who have purchased it. They have the answers to the questions you may have.. in the end, it is up to any of us to make a decision on the information we have gathered.


----------



## Cre8tivi tee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just a simple question, I understand (Cadlink) Oobling Pro can produce a rhinestone designed transfer, which can be made up of various size stones and colours. The software can then separate the design into colour layers for heat pressing? Can somebody show me a sample design, showing this and are there any other brands of software, capable of producing rhinestone colour layers?

If there is software which can do this, it would save alot of time and where could I get it from?

I would appreciate any help the forum can offer.

Cheers.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I use Cadlink Oobling Pro. It'll definitely do the color layers and everything else you mentioned. I'm very pleased with its features.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Cre8tivi tee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just a simple question, I understand (Cadlink) Oobling Pro can produce a rhinestone designed transfer, which can be made up of various size stones and colours. The software can then separate the design into colour layers for heat pressing? Can somebody show me a sample design, showing this and are there any other brands of software, capable of producing rhinestone colour layers?
> 
> ...


Here are two photos of designs created in the software. The first one is a mock up from the software itself and the second is the finished shirt. There are 6 different colors all with ss10 stones but I only cut 4 templates. I could have cut all 6 but it was just as fast and easy to use 4.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Its simple really, any of the rhinestone software will do the trick, most have variations on how to get to the end result but the results are always the same..

So the best is to go with what you can afford and what you are comfortable with, use it,understand how it works and you end up doing the same thing as anybody else,, any program will do be it a $50 plugin or a $1000 program.


----------



## jaimielyn (Jul 4, 2011)

From experience, do your research and most of all make sure they offer GREAT customer service. You will need help at times with things that your software can do and customer service is very important in this business. You want someone that doesn't mind taking the time to help you. Please do your research!!!


----------



## Cre8tivi tee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello,

Thanks for all the replies, I'm sorry I did not reply earlier. (I have not checked my emails for a few days.) 

The example you uploaded was impressive, do you have any other designs which have varied stone sizes. I would appreciate it, if you could upload an example again. (So I can have a look at the software impression and the finished product.)

Many thanks.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Cre8tivi tee said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for all the replies, I'm sorry I did not reply earlier. (I have not checked my emails for a few days.)
> 
> ...


Most all the software will do what you want with multiple sizes, what it boils down to is how proficient you become with the software. These individual software programs are not point and click, there is a learning curve to all of them, so be prepared to do a lot of reading and trial and errors.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Cre8tivi tee said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for all the replies, I'm sorry I did not reply earlier. (I have not checked my emails for a few days.)
> 
> ...


Sure... Here's one I created for a customer but she just had me make her a template so I don't have any photos of the finished shirts. If it were me, I would have used a few different sizes of stones, but she wanted me to keep it simple so I just used 2 colors and one size of stones.

The other two have multiple colors and/or sizes of stones. I'll try to find photos of the finished shirts for those.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

plan b said:


> Most all the software will do what you want with multiple sizes, what it boils down to is how proficient you become with the software. These individual software programs are not point and click, there is a learning curve to all of them, so be prepared to do a lot of reading and trial and errors.


I'm assuming you did these design in Oobling...Did you have to vector the images first before doing the fill or will Oobling fill using a jpeg like Das does?


----------



## dejalove (Aug 12, 2011)

SickPuppy said:


> Do you own CorelDraw X3, X4, or X5. If so then purchase the rStones macro. It is only $50 and if you have any trouble learning to use the software I will show you how to use it.
> 
> There is nothing that the expensive rhinestone programs do that can't be done using rStones.


I sent you a PM about help with the Rstone. Can you help pleasssssse?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

BlingItOn said:


> I'm assuming you did these design in Oobling...Did you have to vector the images first before doing the fill or will Oobling fill using a jpeg like Das does?


For these examples my customers all provided me with vectors, but OOBling does stone a jpeg as well.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Personally, I don't like designing in two different size stones because it's more work for me when it's time to make the transfers. Here's a couple I did in Oobling.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

Very nice Krystle... I have OOBling, but have not had the time to learn it yet.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks Paula! I was the same way with Oobling, but I'm glad I took time for it. The time I spend designing is literally cut in half now.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Krystle1981 said:


> Personally, I don't like designing in two different size stones because it's more work for me when it's time to make the transfers. Here's a couple I did in Oobling.


Sweet designs....Do you know if there is a demo available for Oobling yet?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

BlingItOn said:


> Sweet designs....Do you know if there is a demo available for Oobling yet?


We do have a demo version but there have been a couple of updates to the full version since the demo was created so we just asked the developers to make a new build of the demo to match the version that our customers would get. We are making a couple of changes to it ourselves today and I'm HOPING we will have something to give out tonight


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

ooohhhh.. a lasso please... lol. I use that tool so much in funtime.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> ooohhhh.. a lasso please... lol. I use that tool so much in funtime.


The problem is that the lasso grabs nodes and the rhinestones are elements in OOBling so there would be nothing for them to grab. SignLab 9 Print & Cut (which is a $4000 program) has a lasso tool and I tried using it with rhinestones and it won't grab them. So even if they incorporate the lasso into OOBling Pro, it would do no good.

Have you tried grabbing all of the stones of one color/size like I showed you? I just finished making a new tutorial which shows one of those methods. I'm trying to get it uploaded now.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I've not had much of a chance to try anything lately... I have so much to do that I am still using my funtime since I know it so well. I'm sure once I get the chance to learn OOBling I'll be ok without my lasso.. lol.


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have OOBling Pro. I love it now, it was my first rhinestone software program and my first attempt at making any kind of shirts.
The good: it does everything I will need and now that I am learning I am happy with the choice I made.
The honest: I probably would have been better off starting smaller and then moving up to a big program when I got a grip on it all. 
I am happy with my decision it has just been a learning curve. Although I may have had the same problems if I would have been moving up from a basic system.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

SickPuppy said:


> My recommendation to anyone that wants to make rhinestone designs is to purchase rStones. If you decide later that rhinestoning is not for you then it only cost you $50. If you like making rhinestone designs you can always upgrade to a more expensive program.


I think that rStones is a great macro for the cost and what it can do. Just make sure when it's recommend it to someone, they already have CorelDraw. I have new customers who are on a budget and want to get into Rhinestoning. Of course the $200+ apps aren't appealing to them, but the $20-$50 macros are. The problem is that they don't even own CorelDraw, so to use rStones, it was going to cost them $450-$550 for CorelDraw and rStones.

I think people new to rhinestone designing also have to realize what they need. If they just need to stone their already finished vector art, there are apps/macros that can do that. For those looking for a full blown designing package and rhinestoning function, then the'll need to spend a little more money.

By the way SickPuppy, I did notice that you asked the OP if they owned CorelDraw in you first post. Way to go.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

thecameron8 said:


> I have OOBling Pro. I love it now, it was my first rhinestone software program and my first attempt at making any kind of shirts.
> The good: it does everything I will need and now that I am learning I am happy with the choice I made.
> The honest: I probably would have been better off starting smaller and then moving up to a big program when I got a grip on it all.
> I am happy with my decision it has just been a learning curve. Although I may have had the same problems if I would have been moving up from a basic system.


Hey Callie! I own Funtime ($50 version), Funtime Deluxe, WinPcSign, Bling !t, CorelDraw x5, Rstones, and Oobling. All of these programs have a learning curve. But if I could go back to the beginning with the knowledge I have now, I would have saved myself a ton of money and time and purchased Oobling to begin with. It's more frustrating sometimes to have to relearn how to do something all over again. Especially when you've got orders to fill and little time to do it.


----------



## Cre8tivi tee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I wish to thank DivineBling and Krystle1981 for their designs posted. They are impressive. The only thing I do not understand about the Rhinestone Decoration community is that they seem to be very shy when it comes to showing their work. Come on, there has to be more rhinestone t-shirt designers in the forum, that have produced work as good, if not better than the sample designs posted. The multi-coloured designs have a lot of detail and I never realised they could come out so good, my only question is, will Oobling, colour seperate the stones automatically (for cutting out), as I cannot find this function in the Roland Rwear?

Regards.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Cre8tivi tee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wish to thank DivineBling and Krystle1981 for their designs posted. They are impressive. The only thing I do not understand about the Rhinestone Decoration community is that they seem to be very shy when it comes to showing their work. Come on, there has to be more rhinestone t-shirt designers in the forum, that have produced work as good, if not better than the sample designs posted. The multi-coloured designs have a lot of detail and I never realised they could come out so good, my only question is, will Oobling, colour seperate the stones automatically (for cutting out), as I cannot find this function in the Roland Rwear?
> 
> Regards.


Thank you for your kind words! 

After your question, I made a tutorial video showing how to do that in OOBling Pro. Here's the link to the video:
OOBling Pro - Cutting Colors Separately - YouTube


----------



## Cre8tivi tee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for the link, I viewed it about an hour ago (Cheers), very informative. Another question (sorry) Can you produce a vinyl design, with rhinestones in Oobling then seperate by colours for cutting? 

I use Corel draw for vinyl designs, then design the rhinestones in Rwear, copy and paste the stones in to Corel to view and adjust vinyl, then cut vinyl. After cutting vinyl, I cut stones design in Rwear and pray they fit, like the simulation. Very long process and if more than one colour/layer involved, it becomes a much long process.

Any thoughts, ideas or opinions are appreciated.

Regards


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Cre8tivi tee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the link, I viewed it about an hour ago (Cheers), very informative. Another question (sorry) Can you produce a vinyl design, with rhinestones in Oobling then seperate by colours for cutting?
> 
> ...


Yes, it's really easy to cut vinyl and rhinestone templates from the same file. You highlight what you want to cut and that's the only thing that gets sent to the cutter straight from the program.
These photos are of a shirt I made which has vinyl and rhinestones. I selected the vinyl design and sent it to the cutter and then I changed the downforce and swapped out the vinyl for Sticky Flock to cut the rhinestone design template. Does that help at all?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I should add that I had to grab the stones like I showed in that video and moved them aside so I could grab the vinyl design and mirror it before sending it to the cutter since vinyl needs to be cut backwards and rhinestone templates are not.


----------



## Cre8tivi tee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for the quick reply, it sounds like Oobling is all the tools I need to do my shirts. As I said, I have Rwear and my productivity is very slow when involving vinyl, in my designs. If Oobling can do it all and cut each individual layer by colour, it sounds like a very handy piece of software. Thanks for your advice, if you have any other designs you like to share, I would appreciate it.

Many thanks.

For anybody budding Rhinestone T-shirt Designers,, who have any Vinyl and Rhinestone designs please post them up to inspire the rest of us. Thanks


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Every software distributor can show you fantastic pictures and videos of the end product, many have cut by color and other cool functions.
The thing that not every distributor will tell you is that there is a good sized learning curve to these rhinestone software programs and this fact remains no matter if you use oobling, Das, winpcsign 2010 or even the Coreldraw macros.

I think the most prudent thing someone could do considering rhinestone software is to demo each companies software, most companies have training videos to watch and forums so join them to see what others are doing with the software and then pick the software that is best for you and your budget. Some people like one software over the other simply because they get along with it and understand how to operate it and there is nothing wrong with that...


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Roger is totally correct. I have purchased 3 rhinestone programs.one a lot of people here use. I did not get along with it at all so it sits in it's little box not installed anymore . I bought DAS and love it . I combine it with ACS and am doing great


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

plan b said:


> Every software distributor can show you fantastic pictures and videos of the end product, many have cut by color and other cool functions.
> The thing that not every distributor will tell you is that there is a good sized learning curve to these rhinestone software programs


This is correct, which is exactly why I say the following in the article Rodney asked me to write for the T-Shirt Forums Newsletter several months ago:

*"Like heat presses, there are tons of them out there and it can be daunting to figure out which one to buy. They range in price from $50 up to well over $1000! So which one should you purchase? 

I’m sorry to say that again, it’s something you need to decide how much you’re willing and able to spend. However, software is the one thing that I would say not to settle for with the goal of upgrading later. My reason for this advice is that there is always a big learning curve with software. People spend months learning one and if you aren’t happy with what you purchased and want to upgrade later, it’s not only going to cost you more money, but a lot more precious wasted time having to learn a brand new software."*

If you want to read the rest of the article, you can find it here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirtforums-newsletter-articles/t154192.html


----------

